# Control Station



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am researching the idea of making a portable Control Station. I am looking for ideas on different ways to house all the train controls and power supplies etc... I was thinking of making something small enough that I can pick up and put away in the shed when I am not using it. I would also like it to be around 4 feet tall with some sort of cover over the controls in case it down pores with out warning.

I am using an MRC 10 amp supply.











I am also looking to purchase a battery supply similar to this Noma back up power supply.










I may even add lighting to this as well. 

What do all you guys use.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Navy Tech, 

My plans include housing my Bridgewerks and TIU in an insulated cooler (size to be determined. . The power supply is fed into the drain at the bottom. the leads to the track is fed out the same or opposite drilled port. When in use the cooler is open with the electronics exposed for ventilation. If possible the TIU unit will be secured to the underside of the lid. Just open it to expose it. 

When finished, simply unplug, close the lid and lift it to the shed where it is protected. 

gg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a great idea GG. Nice and portable. I think I am looking for something a little bigger so I am able to house the Noma power supply. But I think the cooler idea is wonderful.


----------



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a 100 quart cooler with wheels! 

http://www.igloo-store.com/product_detail.asp?T1=IGL+ALLTERRAIN+100&HDR=iglcamping

162 quart size is huge! I don't think I could pick it up by myself.

http://www.igloo-store.com/product_detail.asp?T1=IGL+MARINE+162&HDR=marineseries


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A cooler for a housing sounds like a good idea. Should be wheather proof Post pictures please


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Put a divider in it to hold ice and beer, required for mainline running! The ice will keep the electronics cool! 

ha ha ha, just joking. 

4 foot tall you say? If you are running DC, you could put 2 smaller car batteries in a rolling box, and then put a throttle on a stand up to a convenient height. 

I think there's more to the orginal question, is this unit to be completely self-powered? 

If so, that's your major challenge. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

The unit will be self powered and all the controls will be held here. I was thinking of just making a stand to neatly house it all and I could remove individual pieces as needed or keep it all in one. I would like to keep it decorative to the train theme and maybe make it like a mini train station or maybe a podium that I could sit at. 

I am having a hard time putting into words what I am thinking of. I will try to make a drawing of some sort but I wanted to get an idea what others are using other than just placing the throttle on the ground.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Some suggestions:

Make a "podium" sort of thing on a two wheel dolly, but make the top look like a "Switch Tower". The controls could be accessed through the back windows or a removeable back wall or hinged roof. When not in use, it could be closed up and look like a part of the RR (though maybe way out of scale, but at least properly themed). If necessary it could be disconnected from the power lines and wheeled into a shed/garage/house as available for longer term storage.

For my Live Steam control, I want to build a cab mock-up with Throttle & Reverser levers and a fawcet type handle for the Blower (and maybe more controls if I get an R/C with more channels). Then take my R/C equipment apart to connect the the "Steering wheel" (it is an R/C car controller) to the Reverser Lever, the "Trigger" to the Throttle and the Aux Control to the Blower handle, so I can actually move full sized controls to run my engine. To get really carried away with this, I like to put a TV screen in the window of the Mock-up and a remote camera in the cab of the Locomotive so I can see what I would if it were a real Train. I originally thought to make the mock-up just two walls (boiler backhead/front window and the Engineer's side window) but the idea has grown to be a small "club house" type of building that could have the windows closed and a door that is lockable so other things could be stored inside when not used as a Locomotive Cab.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What about a square base on wheels (2 on one side) for the 2 batteries, the weight will keep it upright and stable, then a pole and crossbucks like a regular railroad crossing... run wires up in the pole and put a small platform on top for the throttle. 

Then you can charge your setup with 2 small battery chargers when not in use (inexpensive)... I would not try a backup power supply to run your 110v transformer, would probably be too costly if you got one with batteries big enough, and the replacement batteries are gell cell, more expensive than 2 small 12v car batteries you can get a good price on from wally mart. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

As for batteries and charging I have it all in this power supply already. The Noma power supply it has the following features.

400 watt inverter with five 115 VAC power outlets for operating multiple devices simultaneously

Built-in transfer relay provides reliable backup power capability

Bright LED light turns on automatically when power outage occurs to provide illumination over the AC outlets; Digital LED display indicates battery capacity status and total wattage of the devices connected to the PowerSource

[*]Audible alarm signals 10 minutes before the PowerSource runs out of battery power [*]Integrated handles for easy transportation [*]Overload and over-temperature protection to ensure longer PowerSource life [*]Sealed, non-spillable 40 amp-hour AGM battery [*]Recharges from home AC wall outlet [/list]









I picked this up for $200 and I know it works well because my father uses it and it is great. All I want to do is contain it in a podium of some sort


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Having a 40 amp hour battery is not quite enough information, since the watt-hours it produces is controlled by the voltage of the batteries (I'm excluding all external losses). 

I found the spec sheet on your backup power supply. http://www.canadiantire.ca/affiliates/promo/backuppower_en.pdf 

It will provide 100 watts for 3 hours, 40 watts for 7.5 hours. 

Again, assuming no loss (which is silly, but let's start here), 18 volts at 5 amps is 90 watts. 

So if you guess a reasonable load liek 2-2.5 amps, it should be closer to 40 watts, which should be a run time of about 7.5 hours. 

So, it will work, but I think you will find that these systems are designed for emergency power, not draining down and recharging on a regular basis. 

I still submit that you will wind up paying more in batteries replacing the gel cells than picking sealed lead acid batteries from a discount store. 

You could also pick up a 100 watt inverter from a car supply place and still come out under the $200 you paid for your backup power system. 

These things are not really designed to be portable power supplies, they are designed for infrequent emergency backup. 

Anyway, this is just my experience... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

My father has been using one for around 5 years and never had an issue. Batteries are made to be used not to be charged and never used. It is better to fully discharge a battery befor charging anyway. besides when was the last time you ran your train for 7 hours straight? Lets be realistic here people.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Alan Aspinall on 03/21/2009 8:08 AM
Here's a 100 quart cooler with wheels! 

http://www.igloo-store.com/product_detail.asp?T1=IGL+ALLTERRAIN+100&HDR=iglcamping

162 quart size is huge! I don't think I could pick it up by myself.

http://www.igloo-store.com/product_detail.asp?T1=IGL+MARINE+162&HDR=marineseries







Well look at that ! SOLD and purrrrfect...... Greg had a great idea. install divider, seal and water proof section and YES room for beer with 2 Crappy Tire batteries and an AC inverter on the other side. BEER keeps electronics cooler... 

What a PLAN ! Cooler is rain proof, insulated and comes on wheels ....









gg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not all batteries are designed to be deep cycle, and many batteries are designed to be "stand by", and only occasionally used. The device you are using is like this. 

Also, not all batteries need to be fully discharged before use, and in fact it's actually NEVER a good idea, but there is old history that supports the theory. Modern batteries should never be treated that way unless you are trying to revive a damaged battery. 

Anyway, I know you can buy a battery for way under $100. Sears has a battery on sale for $50, 525 cold cranking amps 5 year warranty... 

You can buy an 100 watt inverter for about $25 from any pep boys 

and a cheap auto battery charger (and you probably already have a battery charger) for $35 (which you could save if you used the one you already have) 

So $50 + $25 + $35 = $110 in my book, $90 less than your compact, specialized backup power supply, and it will run 4 times as long as what you have. 

But what do I know, only been in the business for 30 years. And I have designed electronics for a living. (you get nowhere with these comments, it's like comparing post counts) 

By the FACTS, I would make a system that would shrug off a 10 amp load... you can still use your MRC, and now you have a nice compact 30 pounds to stabilize your mobile power source. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

My 2 Cents: 

Will need deep cycle batteries: $120 CAD net each x 2 

Greg, not to blow your balloon however : Take your US$ and multiply by 1.3 to get CAD $. Add freight via UPS ground (approx $50 CAD) and then add brokerage at approx $55 CAD 


My math is: Not cheap. 

Navytech: I say deep cycle. Greg is right, you will kill a std car battery on short notice. 


OK,,,, just my 3 Cents now

gg



PS: my plan: 15 amp extension cord, keep the length as short as possible due to voltage losses. Makes more room for beer.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Those prices might be so in the US but in Canada. 
It is not even a matter of cost anyway.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually GG, you use one 12 battery to the inverter.... that makes 120 volts, which feeds his MRC power supply... one battery.. 

Since there is so much more amperage available in the car battery, no need to go to deep cycle, since he cannot possibly drain it very much... he will pull 30-40 watts at most... 

Deep cycle is for running a fishing boat or golf cart. 

The bottom line is that he would be working his smaller, more expensive battery much harder in his $200 backup system... it also has a higher quality DC > AC inverter than is necessary for running the MRC transformer. 

Not a bad product, just not the optimal usage of $200 in this case in my opinion... if it's already spent, then the entire thread is a moot point... until batteries or inverter need replacing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello NavyTech - getting back to your original question, I use a re-purposed TV stand/entertainment center on 4 caster wheels that I can roll out of my garage to my layout. It is the perfect size for my transformer and can hold extra trackcleaning stuff inside - plus the top makes for a good table surface for cool beverages. 

As I recall from pics you've posted, you may not have a paved surface close your tracks, so I just thought of something. Why not buy/make a shelving system for your transformer and power supply and lash the whole thing to a cheap dolly that you can roll over the lawn to the tracks? Igloo also makes several wheeled coolers that might work as well, as discussed above. Good luck!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Great idea Chrisp. I never thought of that. I will not look at a TV stand the same again....lol


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

NavyTech: 

Your original post says: 

"I am *researching *the idea of making a portable Control Station. I am looking for ideas on different ways to house all the train controls and power supplies etc... " 

you also said: 

"I am also *looking *to purchase a battery supply similar to this Noma back up power supply." 

So you asked for opinions and you said you were "looking" to purchase a battery supply "*similar*"... 

Now it appears you have taken personal affront to an *OPINION *that is not the same as yours. 

And you have gotten nasty about it. I also got your private email.

If you do not want opinions *DO NOT ASK FOR THEM*.


No one demeaned you. Bragging you are a tech for 20 years means nothing, just as if I was bragging I was a navy tech for 21 years. So what... it's NOT a competition.


Deal with facts and don't ask for opionions if you cannot accept them.


All of my posts were to be helpful.

When you contested my estimate about costs, I took the time to research them to make sure that what I suggested was reasonable and possible. Your post and your comments towards me are uncalled for.


If you treat everyone like this, you will get little help in the future.

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/21/2009 3:50 PM
Actually GG, you use one 12 battery to the inverter.... that makes 120 volts, which feeds his MRC power supply... one battery.. 

Since there is so much more amperage available in the car battery, no need to go to deep cycle, since he cannot possibly drain it very much... he will pull 30-40 watts at most... 

Deep cycle is for running a fishing boat or golf cart. 

The bottom line is that he would be working his smaller, more expensive battery much harder in his $200 backup system... it also has a higher quality DC > AC inverter than is necessary for running the MRC transformer. 

Not a bad product, just not the optimal usage of $200 in this case in my opinion... if it's already spent, then the entire thread is a moot point... until batteries or inverter need replacing. 

Regards, Greg










Yes Greg..... I had a 25 foot sloop (sailboat) with two deep cycle batteries.... and yes I used the puppies... solar charged. Prior to this I used car batteries.... did not last the season.. not meant for my purposes. 


I think that in my comments my personal needs would require that my trains run 4-6 hours while I was in the garden. Having DCS I can record a "program" ... 


You are right.. 

I am right... 


Thanks for the input... any other input please advise. 


gg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Greg 
I do apologize, my statement did come out nasty. 
You are right it means nothing that I am in the Navy and also means nothing that I am a Tech. I asked the question. 
You are not demeaning at all 

I am sorry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, my point was not to demean your 20 years of experience as a navy tech, I mean that all of us have different experiences, different jobs, etc. 

Anyone can have a differing opinion, just that I'm no less qualified to express an opinion because I am NOT a navy tech. 

If we forget the titles, etc., and just concentrate on the facts, we leave emotion out of it, and it is not a contest of who is right and wrong, but an informative discussion of facts and alternatives. 

I did not mention an alternative to upset you, my suggestions were a genuinely honest attempt to help solve a problem you proposed. I would not have suggested it as an alternative unless I believed and could back up with facts my opinion. 

When you countered with much higher prices than I had estimated, I spent a while on the internet to verify that you COULD INDEED purchase said items at said prices. I did not do that to argue with you, but to make sure I had not misrepresented my idea. 

I know a heck of a lot about batteries and electronics. But it's not a competition on who knows more. 

I took your post literally, that you wanted opinions on what you wanted to do and how to do it. 

That's how I have proceeded... please accept it for what it is. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. I am likewise sorry, I had and have no intention to upset you at all.


----------

